# Have you all done your uniform shopping??



## LaDY

So have you all done your uniform shopping...i have left it very last min...so i will be doing my shopping spree next week :dohh: 

How much have you spent this year? xx


----------



## alicecooper

I've physically bought :

Lydia's :
1 pair of shoes
2 pairs of blouses
5 pairs of socks
2 polo shirts for P.E.

Alex's :
1 pair of shoes
1 pair of pumps
2 pairs of trousers
5 pairs of socks
2 polo shirts for P.E.

I've ordered from online (and am still awaiting) :

Lydia's :
2 jumpers
1 pair jogging bottoms
1 pair trousers (she already has a new pair I bought a couple of months ago)

Alex's :
2 jumpers
1 pair jogging bottoms
2 pairs of sports shorts


I just need to locate some P.E. shorts for Lydia, some pumps for Lydia, and buy them each a coat. Oh and I'll have to buy them each a new tie from the school office on the first day back (their last ones are naffed in).


I'm not hugely sure how much I've spent. I spent a total of £31 for the online stuff. I can't remember what I spent on the physical stuff. I do remember Lydia's shoes were £9, Alex's shoes were £10, Alex's pumps were £4, and I can't remember the rest.

I reckon I've spent at least £60 so far though, and as I say more still to buy.


----------



## ellismum

Ellis doesn't start till jan so I'm holding off, our Morrisons marks all their school wear 1/2 price once the schools start so ill stock up then. I have got his polo shirts and PE t shirts from Aldi, £1.25 for 2 and excellent quality!!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

my little girl is just starting school on September 3rd so we've had to buy all new :dohh:

her shoes were £30, I bought her 3 cardis/jumpers which were £32 :shock:
then 3 dresses/skirts which were in the sale at sainsburys so about £12 for all of them. then polo shirts I bought her 3 for £5, I'm not sure how many she'll need but they'll do for now. She already has a lunchbox etc and doesn't need a pe kit or anything yet but I do need to buy a book bag for her when she starts.

I'm a ball of nerves for her- but trying my upmost to be excited with her! cannot wait to get the first couple of weeks over now.

x


----------



## LaDY

DonnaBallona said:


> my little girl is just starting school on September 3rd so we've had to buy all new :dohh:
> 
> her shoes were £30, I bought her 3 cardis/jumpers which were £32 :shock:
> then 3 dresses/skirts which were in the sale at sainsburys so about £12 for all of them. then polo shirts I bought her 3 for £5, I'm not sure how many she'll need but they'll do for now. She already has a lunchbox etc and doesn't need a pe kit or anything yet but I do need to buy a book bag for her when she starts.
> 
> I'm a ball of nerves for her- but trying my upmost to be excited with her! cannot wait to get the first couple of weeks over now.
> 
> x

Aww im sure she will love it...this time last year i was feeling the same as you are now...it was so stressful (for me more than LO)...but hoestly he woul rather be at school than with me half the time! xx


----------



## morri

do you get funds from the gov or anything to help you buy those?It muast cost a fortuine to buy one or more sets of uniform each year.


----------



## Amy_T

I went out and got a few bits yesterday... Two pairs of shoes cost me £75! Got most of my eldest's bits from BHS (cost about £30) but my youngest is starting pre-school and only turns 3 today, being very small for her age we are struggling with sizes! 

And nope, no help from anywhere, it's all on the parents. X


----------



## sarah0108

I havent bought anything yet :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

My other half got shoes from clarks for William that where £37 , so he says. I actually could have killed him. Probably be out of them in a few months. And was about £40 on the rest of the stuff, jumper, polo shirt and trousers. Not allowed to buy the cheap stuff here (apart from the trousers) as they all have the school crest on them .


----------



## sarah0108

I'm struggling to find places that aren't too expensive and actually fit her! She's a little'un


----------



## ellismum

morri said:


> do you get funds from the gov or anything to help you buy those?It muast cost a fortuine to buy one or more sets of uniform each year.

No but some could argue that technically this is what child benefit is for.

Most schools are quite relaxed now about where uniform is from and most supermarkets have affordable basics which are great quality. I got 2 polo shirts for £1.25! We do have to get him 2 school jumpers at £14 each and the schools book and PE bags which are £5 each but nothing else needs to be logo'd.

I remember when I was a high school 20 years ago *cough* we were limited to 1 shop and the blazer alone was £60! Then add jumpers, ties and the supermarkets didn't do school bits back then!


----------



## Dragonfly

If you are on income support you get free school meals and uniform grant here.


----------



## suzib76

Mine went back a couple of weeks ago, I got them 2 of everything to get back and at the end of the first week walked into asda where the skirts (short stretchy kind) that Leah wears and the shirts (the ones from hangers not the packets) were all down to £2 each so I got her 5 of each of them and the following day tesco had their adult cardis down to £3 (she fit size 6/8) so I got her 3 of them :). Jack wears BHS trousers as he needs the generous fit, they are only £8 a pair so i ought him 2 for starting back and have been in since and got another 3. It was bad organisation that they had the bare minimum to start back with, but next year I might plan that for the bargains haha


----------



## fantastica

Have nearly bought everything...just not shoes yet. It's cost over £70, but all the jumpers and t-shirts need the school logo which is a pain, and we don't have asda, tesco or anything to even buy cheaper trousers. It's a nightmare!


----------



## alicecooper

morri said:


> do you get funds from the gov or anything to help you buy those?It muast cost a fortuine to buy one or more sets of uniform each year.

Where I am, no, there's no grant for uniforms.

In Leeds though where I used to live, there is, people on benefits get vouchers for kids school uniforms. Sadly we moved just 2 months before my DD was due to start primary school lol.

It depends on the individual council.


----------



## LaDY

morri said:


> do you get funds from the gov or anything to help you buy those?It muast cost a fortuine to buy one or more sets of uniform each year.

I wish hun...nothing at all! Everything really does cost a fortune...x


----------



## LaDY

I dont actually think marks and spencers are bad price wise...i tend to get all my stuff from there...have to say the price of kids shoes are shocking, last year i bought LO shoes from clarkes for £40...no longer fit now! I have ordered some school things online today from a specialit shop (these things for the school you can only buy from there and no where else)...already spent £120...thats still without his trousers, shoes, trainers, shirts and jumpers! x


----------



## embo216

All done here finally, I have to admit I have spent more than I wanted too :( I always get 5 of everything so 5 polo shirts, 5 pinafore dresses, 5 cardigans. I also got red tights, new knee high socks. She's got her new shoes and new lunch bag. So easily close to £200 :(


----------



## embo216

Oh and I got her a new next coat and hat, scarf, gloves set for winter :nope:


----------



## LaDY

embo216 said:


> All done here finally, I have to admit I have spent more than I wanted too :( I always get 5 of everything so 5 polo shirts, 5 pinafore dresses, 5 cardigans. I also got red tights, new knee high socks. She's got her new shoes and new lunch bag. So easily close to £200 :(

Wow 5 of everything! really that is the most sensible ting to do as they come home mucky all the time...but the cost is just horrendous! xx


----------



## embo216

This will be my little girls 2nd year of school and she needs a clean one for every day of the week, I can get really behind on my washing sometimes with 3 on my hands so usually leave it till the weekend. My little girl is a right messy pup, always covered in mud from the playground :(


----------



## suzib76

Mine always have loads as well

Atm Leah has 7 skirts, 4 pairs of trousers, 7 shirts and 5 polo shirts. Also 6 cardis, 3 swimming costumes, and she just wears any shorts and t shirts for gym 

Jack has 5 trousers but about 15 shirts (one has already made it to the bin) - jack wont wear jumpers so I just out white t shrts under his shirts in winter, so far we have about 10 of them. Gym he has 2 pairs of shorts and any t shirt goes


----------



## kerrie24

I have one staying in the same school so only needed a couple of new skirts and shoes,but then ds1 is starting high school and needed blazer,shirts,tie and everything and ds2 is starting nursery so been very expensive for us this year!


----------



## morri

Sounds like quite a lot. Although I think it is starting very early when 3 or 4 year olds have to wear uniform already


----------



## ladyluck8181

All done here! Fly out to Spain for a week tomorrow night, can't come sooner as I am ready for throttling the little darlings (kids are actually going to miss first day back as schools return on 4th here but thankfully we got it authorised before they broke up).

Anyone else agree that 6 weeks is just too long? They get so bored and it just isn't feasible to find something for them to do every single day!


----------



## RachA

I haven't bought anything yet. I'm going to the shoe shop this week some time and if he's changed sizes then I'll buy new shoes but if he hasn't then his current ones are fine for another half term. 

I haven't bothered with any new uniform yet as they are allowed to go back in their summer uniform and he's not grown out of it. He'll wear that until half term and then he'll go into his winter uniform. So I'll buy any bits of winter uniform I need a week or so before half term. 
But I only actually need a couple of new shirts as the rest of his stuff is fine. 
I've been fortunate that I have a niece and nephew that have just left the school and their parents have passed their stuff on to me. Even without that though I won't needed to of spent much. 

I'm anticipating spending about £45 on shoes and £20 on the rest.


I definitely don't find 6 weeks too long at all. Daniel hasn't complained about being bored at all. And I've not had to spend a whole load of money keeping them entertained at all. On nice days we've been at the beach all day and on not nice days we've stated at home and they've played outside or inside with their toys or else we've been to family and my children and theirs have played together. Personally I feel that 6 weeks is the minimum of time they need off-I'd be more than happy with an extra 2 weeks!


----------



## mamalove

I'll be going uniform shopping on saturday. I have 3 in school and always get 5 of everything so - 15 polos shirts, 15 dresses and 15 cardigans. Also, coats,shoes,bags,lunch boxes,hats etc and have put aside £500 for it all :(


----------



## LuluBee

I dread to think what I've spent with Alex starting school this year. He's had:

4 x trousers
2 x shorts
5 x polo shirts
2 x shirts
3 x sweatshirts
10 pairs of grey socks
5 pairs of white socks for pe
Jogging bottoms
Pe shorts
Crested t- shirt for pe
Plymsols
Cap
School hoodie
New coat
Full set of waterproofs, fleece and wellie boots for forest schools
Pe bag, book bag and forest school bag
And he had to choose the most expensive pair of Startrite shoes in the shop £45!

At least it's all bought and name labelled up now, I can just concentrate on trying not to get too emotional when he puts it all on and starts school next week!


----------



## lindseymw

I bought Uniform things in July as we had to order through the School such as Jumpers & PE kit as they have to have the logo on (£30odd)

Bought his School Shoes on Monday £35 from Clarks.

Going to buy his trousers and polo shirts today.


----------



## freckleonear

This time of year makes me glad that we home educate! I don't envy you all having to buy uniform. All I've had to buy are wellie liners, wellie socks, slippers and merino thermals for Steiner/forest school, which cost me around £78 for two children. Fortunately their wellies and waterproofs from last year still fit.


----------



## hopeandpray

We only get one of everything. Uniform gets worn Monday until Friday and washed on Friday. Any mess before then is spot cleaned. You have to get the uniform from a certain supplier so the prices are really expensive. Over 30 euro for a jumper, same for a skirt.


----------



## RachA

freckleonear said:


> This time of year makes me glad that we home educate! I don't envy you all having to buy uniform. All I've had to buy are wellie liners, wellie socks, slippers and merino thermals for Steiner/forest school, which cost me around £78 for two children. Fortunately their wellies and waterproofs from last year still fit.

If you are sensible it can actually work out cheaper than buying just 'normal' clothes. Since our son has been at school the amount we spend on clothes (uniform and general clothes together) has reduced. I hardly buy any uniform really but I never struggle at providing him with something clean to wear - and he is extremely messy!! I honestly don't see how people need so much stuff.


----------



## LaDY

Well i ended up finishing uniform shopping today...im so slack i know :lol: xx


----------



## RachA

You're not that slack-I only started today!
Got Daniel's school shoes and plimsolls. Not planning on buying anything else until half term. He goes back in his summer uniform and all of that is fine still.


----------



## Dragonfly

I need some bits to add and every where online is out of stock!


----------



## LaDY

Your not wrong there!! It was hellish trying to get my son a pair of school shoes his size!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I need socks, pants, vests for william and because Myles is so big I have to buy new sleep suits and for some reason asda and tesco dosnt have any at all. High flyer here with the designer names *cough* lol


----------



## RachA

I was quite impressed with my shoe shop today-as my son is an H fitting they rarely gave his size in stock but they did today. The actual time waiting, trying on shoes and buying actually only took about 15min too (shame the shoe shop is 10miles away from where I live lol).


----------



## OmarsMum

5 polo shirts
3 shorts
1 PE short
two caps
2 winter jumpers
2 black shoes

I paid a fortune. We have to buy from a specific shop as his uniform should have the school logo. 

He goes 5 days a week for 5 hrs, I wash his clothes separately, I don't see how he can wear a top he wore the previous day. The polo shirts are white, he needs a clean one everyday.


----------

